# WHAT TREATS work for your Malts????



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone try catfood????


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Anyone try catfood????[/B]



I give my dogs all kinds of different treats. Kong Liver Snaps, Fish biscuits from Petco, Kong liver Pate, peanut butter pate, Imas puppy biscuits, Baby carrots cut in very small pieces, freah green beans, apples cut in very small pieces and a few other things, but can't remember right now. I don't do cat food, that's for cats.







I forgot cheese, they love cheese and plain rice cakes..yummy. And of course...cherrios..how could I forget those.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dogs shouldn't be fed cat food. Cats have a much higher protein requirement than dogs and their food has too much protein. Too much protein can cause hyperactivity and, although now it's being debated as a result of the popularity of raw diets, thought to potentially cause kidney damage in dogs.

Lady's favorite treat is, would you believe, slightly thawed frozen green beans? Baby carrots are also a favorite with dogs, but diabetic Lady can't have those. She also loves sweet peppers! Must people who haven't tried vegetables are surprised to find their dogs love them.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy loves all the treats that are bad for dogs like Snausages, Party Snacks, etc. That's why he doesn't get them very often! We usually buy him the health food kind like cheese and peanut butter crunchy ones. As for cat food Puddy loves it but he can't have it cause it's horrible for dogs as Lady's Mom stated and it also gives him the runs! And there ain't no way I enjoy scooping up that with a plastic bag on our walks!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

For those that say cat food is a no no, and not healthy.... would a hald a handful for training purposes be unhealthy? I am in puppy class and the gal that is teaching recommended that I give it a try due to Circe's disinterest in other treats, have tried many including cheese.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> For those that say cat food is a no no, and not healthy.... would a hald a handful for training purposes be unhealthy? I am in puppy class and the gal that is teaching recommended that I give it a try due to Circe's disinterest in other treats, have tried many including cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buy a box of Cherrios and see how that works and at least if Circe doesn't like those either...you can eat them.







I have never seem a dog that would turn down Cherrios. Give it a try, plus they would be great training treats.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Cheerios are the winner in our house. *:::CRUNCH! CRUNCH! CRUNCH!:::*


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

"Hungies Beans" works in my house. OK, that is not a brand, just my husband's baby talk. It start out "bone," went to "hungry for bones" and somehow ended up "hungies beans!" They come a runnin'!! Actually they are tiny bones I get a Petsmart.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson is picky and won't eat most treats, but he loves cheerios, and someone here suggested making sweet potato jerky (slice sweet potatoes thin, or in tiny chunks, pre-heat oven to 250F, and bake for 6 hrs or so), Wilson LOVES them.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are great.

We use Best Buddy Bits


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Have you tried chewy treats? Bella turns her nose up to any kind of treat that is hard. I think most of them are just too big for her mouth and she has trouble breaking them up. Her favorite are Yogurt Drops and Cheerios are also winners cause they're so small.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby loves raw vegies as treats, carrot, red bell pepper and beans. He also loves the little liver treats I made for him. I usually only give him one about a half inch square after he has finished his supper, that's his good boy treat and boy when he cleans his plate he comes looking for it too. They are so cheap to make and can be frozen. I also made him some cookies and he loves them too, it seems he prefers home cooked more than commercial treats which is ok with me because I know there are no harmful additives.
He also loves chicken jerky, these he normally gets later as a treat to chew on when sitting with hubby and watching television.


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

I give Keegan Zeke's Mini Naturals that I bought at Petco, they are really small and chewy, they are chicken flavor. He loves them. He also likes chopped up carrots, green beans, and chopped up apples.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey loves Cheerios and watermelon. I think I could get her to walk across the county for a piece of watermelon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mostly K & C get their regular Newman's Own kibble for treats. They are nuts over that food. Totally berserk over it so they are thrilled to get a few kibbles throughout the day as treats. For those who missed it, here is Catcher's video as he is waiting for his food... you can see how much he loves it! (This is a rerun







)

Also, he and Kallie get green beans, banana, apple and lettuce. They go bonkers over lettuce... besides their regular food that is their #1 favorite thing to eat. 

Catcher's video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou is a Cheerio lover. I just gave him a little piece of watermelon and he loved it. I just need to wait to see if it loves him too. I just hate diarrhea on white hair.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo loves the Bil-Jac soft liver treats in the little carton.One small treat could be divided into several pieces.I used those to potty train & teach him tricks.He would stand on his head for a liver treat.I don't buy them anymore though,he needs to lose a little weight.His treats are now green beans,carrots, cherrios & ice.Boo isn't picky about treats,just picky about dogfood.He loves apples & watermelon,but they tend to make his stool too loose so he rarely gets those.He also loves bananas.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I've never tried cat food, but Jeffery loves cheese. I don't give it to him too much. He also like frozen greenbeans. His regular treat are broken up Beggen Strips. He loves those too.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine love the Nutro Drumsticks...that is..all but Cosy. She doesn't snack
between meals unless it's CHICKEN! Haha!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we get the 100% chicken chips. they sell it at dog stores. just look at ingredients...and it should just say: chicken. the dogs love it


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All 3 of mine love Vanilla Yogurt Cheerios. They're small, crunchy, cheap and most importantly easily found! They also get Smart biscuits, greenie chips in biscuit form, great for their breath. I do have to watch these with Tanner, they constipate him. I picked up some sweet potatoe "fries" at the dog store last weekend and all 3 like these, too. The fries did not, however, like my YorkiePoo, as she threw up all over the bed. I've tried all kinds of things, but the Cheerios are #1.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine would like just about anything I would buy, but we have settled on chicken jerky and the chicken breast strips (Either Old Roy or Canine Carry outs). Occasionally I will buy the liver treats. They LOVE the Greenie Smart Snack Cookies-I also buy Honey Nut Cheerios, but I might try the yogurt kind, I bet they will like that. Neyland likes peanut butter, but Brink really doesn't. They both can hear me open the lunchmeat drawer in the kitchen and will come running for a small piece of turkey or ham or bologna.

Mine love cat food, although it is forbidden. I DID take it to a Petsmart class one time with Brinkley, we all decided that it worked for training and that little bit one time wasn't going to do lifetime damage.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Louis loves crunchy veggies and fruits. Carrots, lettuce stems, green beans, blue berries, strawberries, cantalope, watermelon, apple, pear, peaches, the list goes on and on..... I would say, that I limit the amount of sweet fruits to one or two pieces so he doesn't get sick or have the runs. But in life, everything in moderation is ok (ok except chocolate)!


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Trixie usually gets Newman's Own treats, Nature's Own, or yogurt or peanut butter drops. For her extra-special treats she will get carrots or the freeze-dried doggy ice cream or pupperoni although I try to go easy on the last two since they are really junk food.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> For those that say cat food is a no no, and not healthy.... would a hald a handful for training purposes be unhealthy? I am in puppy class and the gal that is teaching recommended that I give it a try due to Circe's disinterest in other treats, have tried many including cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand why your little one does not have interest in the treats while she is being trained. Although Teddy loves training at home with various treats when we get in a public he could care less about food...it just is not what motivates him.

At home when we do treats, we have a wide variety from cheerios, fruits (apple, pear, strawberry, banana, kiwi, oranges, watermelon, etc) (canines cannot have grapes or raisins since they are really grapes) vegetables (green beans, asparagus, potato [not too much of this, but teddy loves it] fresh carrots, peas, etc.) ( canines cannot have onion at all because it is deadly, celery because of possible choking with the stringyness, corn because it does not digest within the stomach,) Teddy hates spinach and is not fond of zucchini but all other veggies he loves.

He also has lamb treats (they are 100% lamb done like jerky which I get from a specialty shop), cheese, Pet Botanics Pork Liver training rewards because they have no beef or chicken in them. (Teddy is allergic)

But again, none of these foods really will entice Teddy if we are out and about....it is only when home that they will motivate him. So in public I will stick to praise for him and that really does work. 

Good Luck


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Mother Hubbard treats or cheerios.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

(canines cannot have grapes or raisins since they are really grapes) 

Good Luck
[/QUOTE]

Why can't they have grapes or raisins? Just curious.
Thanks.


----------



## barbsmalts (Jul 5, 2006)

> (canines cannot have grapes or raisins since they are really grapes)
> 
> Good Luck


Why can't they have grapes or raisins? Just curious.
Thanks.
[/QUOTE]

I have heard that cat food is not good for dogs. I'm not sure if that's true or not. My very picky eaters go wild for Merrick's Bite Sized Lamb Training Treats.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo is really picky when it comes to things he eats....pfft....let's face it...he's picky about EVERYTHING.
my dogs love "pampered pet treats" they're supposedly all natural. i buy both the peanut butter & honey cookies and the cheese & bacon cookies. i also buy peanut butter dog biscuits and regular little milk bones to mix it up..... but they love the cookies best! 

when massimo was younger, i would use cheerios for training. he loved them! 

man...all this talk about food is making me hungry.... i haven't eaten yet.... i'm headed to the kitchen to get a bowl of cherrios!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine love the freezed-dried chicken breasts I get a Sams. They are only chicken. I break them into smaller pieces.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

please dont give ur pups cat food..it can cause pancreatitis, and the high protein can damage their other organs too...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Jamie - I have also heard of that. My pups like to eat cat food and I have been separating it since day 1. The cat food is placed on the counter. Yes - it is silly that I am actually teaching my cat to jump on the table to eat but I have no where else to put the food where the dogs can't get to!

My favourite treats for the kids ..
1) Pupcorn and other brands that are similar (I have to switch them up)
2) Chicken Jerky Sticks (I found them at Costco... my kids loved them)
3) Liver Treats
4) Charlie Bears
5) Beggin Strips (I know .. how bad is that!)
6) Home cooked snacks 

There must be more .. but I am drawing blanks.


For cats, Meow Mix is extremely picky with snacks but he LOVES the new greenie cat treats. He goes crazy for them. My boyfriend's two cats also love it. His cats hate me but they will eat out of my hands for greenie treats.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

The longer we have had Rex, the pickier he has gotten. He really doesnt like treats anymore. However, I gave him a can of that new Nutro Apple Torte for breakfast the other morning and he loved that! It smelt so good too. That will only be a very special treat though, not a daily or even a weekly thing. I dont want him to turn his nose up to his regular food.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

add another one for FROZEN GREEN BEANS. He also loves Jerky Natural, especially the ones that they have in the little balls (I forgot the name), it's really soft so you can break it up, Tub goes CRAZY for this stuff.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220758
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG... mac loves cheese. they gave him cheese yesterday at the puppy school... then he found an empty conteiner of cream cheese in the garbage... I'll tell you... he never showed interest in the garbage... and always came when I called.,.. always stopped when I said NO.. but not for CHEESE!!!
it was funny!!

So... is cheese ok? any kind of cheese????
yesterday they gave him cheddar cheese and I didn't really see it but I think it was those in a tube... easy cheese or something!


----------

